# I would like to find some drum this weekend



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Is Sandbridge gonna be my best bet and is anyone else heading out this weekend because you all know I could use the help :redface:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Is Sandbridge gonna be my best bet and is anyone else heading out this weekend because you all know I could use the help :redface:


I have a friend from work that lives in Sandbridge was talking with him tonight about fishing this weekend I'll let you know where



jerry


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yes, fish Sandbridge


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Walk down from the second walkover about 1.5 miles south at BB. There is a killer hole there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

All the drum are in Newsjeff' hole


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> All the drum are in Newsjeff' hole


Phew, bet that hurts


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Phew, bet that hurts


Yeah, but he probably likes it.

Like Darren said, there are some crazy good spots in Back Bay right now. 

Darren did you take the beach back? I was half tempted to stay and fish when I saw those spots on the beach, but I was flat too tired. There's always this weekend though.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes on taking the beach back. With the tailwind, I was able to coast, which was nice.
I am going to hit that hole at sometime in the near future...Two sandbars ending at a deep hole with sloughs dumping into that hole, how could fish not be there...:fishing:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah wouldn't we all!! If you find em let me know !!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me know if you go Jerry. I think my biggest problem is that Im still learning how do read the waters. Im not very good at it


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Let me know if you go Jerry. I think my biggest problem is that Im still learning how do read the waters. Im not very good at it


Me too but 4 eyes and 2 heads are better then none


jerry


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

jasonr said:


> Is Sandbridge gonna be my best bet and is anyone else heading out this weekend because you all know I could use the help :redface:


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright guys. Looks like we need to have another small meet/fish day haha


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

*Eyes*



jasonr said:


> Alright guys. Looks like we need to have another small meet/fish day haha


Jason,
you know that I wear glasses, so add my 4 eyes too:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jasonr said:


> Let me know if you go Jerry. I think my biggest problem is that Im still learning how do read the waters. Im not very good at it


Me to


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man this sounds like a plan : since this is going to be a down work weekend I'm in. Now where to meet and time /date.

can give me a call 757-288-8732

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Im down for saturday. Back Bay maybe? Im not too sure where to go honestly. Maybe Al will chime in


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Maybe Al will chime in


All the fish are in Newsjeff's hole.

Planning a day trip on the bike to False Cape. 

Leaving at day break and coming back around 4pm. Fresh cob mullet and spot are welcome to join. Pack very light. Its a 3+ mile hump. Leave the cigs and beers at home



> Low 7:25 AM 0.7 6:33 PM
> High 1:49 PM 4.4
> Low 8:34 PM 0.7


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Im down for saturday. Back Bay maybe? Im not too sure where to go honestly. Maybe Al will chime in


Sat good for me but I heard back bay was ....bad bad 
jerry


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

3 Miles ??


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

there_in_there said:


> 3 Miles ??



**FYI**

these fish don't wait for anybody. They move with the tide and bait. If you want to get on the fish... you have to put a bait in the slough. 

that's 3+ miles there and then 3+ miles back. Not for the week hearted or flat footed. If Terry can do it, then anyone can do it.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Distances to False Cape campsites from Little Island City Park: Little Island City Park to Barbour Hill contact station, 6.2 miles; Little Island City Park to Barbour Hill Bay or ocean sites, 6.9 miles; Little Island City Park to False Cape Landing bay sites, 8.7 miles; Little Island City Park to False Cape ocean sites, 8.95 miles

That's from their website. They are interior trail milages. Beach is shorter, but Al is close at 3 miles. Might be a liittle more Hope you get a tail wind.

Don't know if I'll make it, Charlotte is working so I am on baby patrol, at least for now

Go find 'em:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> If Terry can do it, then anyone can do it.


I'd like to see you keep up with me on a hump.  I've got go-go gadget legs! 

I'm sure you remember having AT&T yelled at you during a march - they yell AT&T, you yell "Reach out and touch someone" and grab the pack of the guy in front of you. Gotta love the humor of the Drill Instructors. 

Anyway, I have a bike now...bitches.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Terry, remember to take beer this time.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Beer? What beer? 

I can tell you this much, I won't be hiking any time soon. That walk gave me a stress fracture in one of my metatarsels in my left foot.  That'll teach me to wear crappy shoes on a walk that long.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

If you are serious about going AL PM me and Ill meet up with you. 

Im guessing False Cape is a walk town the beach from Back Bay? Do I park in the BB parking lot just down from LIP and then hike the beach or what?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Park at BB and start walking / peddling S. on the beach or the dirt path.

Me.. peddling on hard pack.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Park at BB and start walking / peddling S. on the beach or the dirt path.
> 
> Me.. peddling on hard pack.


Al I'ma give you a ring after work. I'm probalby gonna head out there too.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Yea this sounds good. You say pack light so no pier cart and cooler huh? Looks like Ill only be bringing 2 rods and a tackle box.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I am interested in this. Need to get back on my bike some more too. How do you set up your bike to carry the gear? I would love to tag along back there, but just not sure how to get set up. My good tacklebag is a backpack model. I just don't see how to set up for a cooler, 12 foot rod, sand spike and everything else. I do have a baby trailer for the dog that I could hook up to my bike though.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats what Im wondering too Paul. I just have my mountain bike


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

load the fishin mate pier cart..lightly...3 mile walk on hard pack ( low tide should only take 45mins to an hour. Its good excersize. 

Minimum list:

4-5 ( 6oz-8oz sinkers ).. looking at the weather.. its prolly gonna be a 7oz - 8oz day
1 heaver. I am bringing my Ballistic
1 bait rod. Deepblue
back pack with assorted tackle:
Shock leader
spare reel
hooks
hook leader ( 80-100 lbs )
Filet knife
terminal tackle ( snap and barrel swivels )
1 liter or more of water
1 small collapsible cooler
2 PVC sandspikes


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I would like to see the bike set up. Do you use a rope and fish stringer to keep fish cool? How do you pedal back carrying a pair of 24" drum with you?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

UOPaul said:


> I would like to see the bike set up. Do you use a rope and fish stringer to keep fish cool? How do you pedal back carrying a pair of 24" drum with you?


this ain't a grocery mission. Backpack for tackle / small collapsible cooler for bait. Find a small peice of wood for a cutting board. Its all strictly C-N-R. 
K.
I.
S.
and the last S...


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> this ain't a grocery mission. Backpack for tackle / small collapsible cooler for bait. Find a small peice of wood for a cutting board. Its all strictly C-N-R.
> K.
> I.
> S.
> and the last S...


Alright alright, I can live with that. Still sounds fun. I would do it on a Sunday morning. I work most Saturdays all day.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone want to do this trip for an early morning like next Wednesday?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Yea this sounds good. You say pack light so no pier cart and cooler huh? Looks like Ill only be bringing 2 rods and a tackle box.


MMMM just off work and was going to suggest Jason meeting up at LIP parking but now don't know what to do LOL no bike and 3 mile hike pulling mean green wag  . Man fishing lol is getting as bad as having a boat ( bike , kayak ,carts )  but sounds like fun and really wanting to meet up with [email protected] members. Now where did I see that Thrift store w/ bike out front....Let me know one way or the other please if you don't mind a tag along .


jerry


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Look at Al, getting all fancy with his seat and milk crate and stuff. Don't forget the mallet for hammering your pvc's in with


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

basstardo said:


> Beer? What beer?
> 
> I can tell you this much, I won't be hiking any time soon. That walk gave me a stress fracture in one of my metatarsels in my left foot.  That'll teach me to wear crappy shoes on a walk that long.


Did you have to get all doctory on it?
Pretty much have to do that trip on a bike, lose to much time and energy otherwise. Good luck you guys.


----------



## Blockman54 (Oct 8, 2009)

Rudde Inlet on the beach is a good place for drum, close to the jettie


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Did you have to get all doctory on it?
> Pretty much have to do that trip on a bike, lose to much time and energy otherwise. Good luck you guys.


I always think that the walk back is the worst part of a long hike to the fishing point. When I fish at Ocean View, I wind up parking on Ocean View Ave, walking down 15th view, then down the street all the way out to the beach to the rocks. It's not bad on the walk there, but when you pack everything up and it is getting dark it seems to take forever to get back to the car.

I think my tacklebag/backpack is perfect for riding out there. Can easily hold any gear/food/tackle I need. Just not sure where to put the rods and sand spikes on the bike.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Did you have to get all doctory on it?
> Pretty much have to do that trip on a bike, lose to much time and energy otherwise. Good luck you guys.


Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

UOPaul said:


> I always think that the walk back is the worst part of a long hike to the fishing point. When I fish at Ocean View, I wind up parking on Ocean View Ave, walking down 15th view, then down the street all the way out to the beach to the rocks. It's not bad on the walk there, but when you pack everything up and it is getting dark it seems to take forever to get back to the car.
> 
> I think my tacklebag/backpack is perfect for riding out there. Can easily hold any gear/food/tackle I need. Just not sure where to put the rods and sand spikes on the bike.


Bungee them to the crossbar. Easy.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Bungee them to the crossbar. Easy.


Makes sense. Might try to see if I can get this to work. Most of my rods are 1 piece though, even my favorite surf rod has a 7' section. Might look like I am trying to joust someone. I guess take the reels off and stick them in the bag and it should be easy to bungee them in place. Thanks man.

So who wants to go out next wednesday and show me where to fish back there?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Just saw this on Bass Pro Shop http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_58712____SearchResults
looks cool for $12.99 couple of these be good to go rod holders for a bike.
so what time is everyone meeting and where at?



jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Don't forget the mallet for hammering your pvc's in with


I'll leave that for the Northern guys. If I bring mallet, its to pop you on the head with.

Walk.. bike.. honestly folks.. fishing is fishing, no matter how yoy get there. Just like the Nike commercial.. Just do it


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Not A prob AL just waht time and place to meet?

jerry


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This all sounds alot like work to me, I will stick with my camper on the truck so I aint got far to go for my chilled Burbon while I watch my fishn rods 

Yea go ahead and call me old, fat, lazy with a bad knee,,, but I still do it with style


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice pink stuff on the bike Al. Fits your persona. I'm surprised it's not a female model. with the kid carrier on the back.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> This all sounds alot like work to me, I will stick with my camper on the truck so I aint got far to go for my chilled Burbon while I watch my fishn rods
> 
> Yea go ahead and call me old, fat, lazy with a bad knee,,, but I still do it with style


We gotta do it while we're young. I fully intend to be old, fat, and lazy when I'm ancient as well. I'll try to do without the bad knee though.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

O Shin Rin said:


> Just saw this on Bass Pro Shop http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_58712____SearchResults
> looks cool for $12.99 couple of these be good to go rod holders for a bike.
> so what time is everyone meeting and where at?
> 
> ...


Why buy something extra when you probably already have bungees and a crossbar? Plus, rods flapping about and waving in the wind are going to make it hard to ride.
Shooter, there's no reason for us to not have a little bourbon or something something down there and were glad that we STILL can:fishing:. Truck fishing is so freakin 90's


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I'm going out now to pick up a cheap bike or if not I'll hike it no prob . Still what time and where or do I just ride till I find someone ..........or hit Fla lol




jerry


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> this ain't a grocery mission. Backpack for tackle / small collapsible cooler for bait. Find a small peice of wood for a cutting board. Its all strictly C-N-R.
> K.
> I.
> S.
> and the last S...


Al what those weights doing in your garage...We both know you aint lifting them otherwise you might be able to throw 8 oz out of the wash.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jebson38 said:


> Al what those weights doing in your garage...We both know you aint lifting them otherwise you might be able to throw 8 oz out of the wash.


Old guys have cialis.. viagra.. .. i have a weight bench. another Nike reference : Live Strong.

I have a spare MTN bike that I am actually selling.. $40.00


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Al let us know what time you plan on being in the parking lot. I have a friend coming out so him and I will be walking it. 

What bait should I bring? Some bloodworms and squid for bait fish? Ill bring my cast net too and practice with that haha.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

HEY JASON PM me the time you'll be there and I'll meet you too


jerry


----------



## dman (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys, new member here. A wealth of information is on this site. I'm going to be in the area soon and might make it a point to fish a little bit. Anyway, I was wondering, you guys that ride bikes down the beach, do you need special ties for that? Do mountain bike tires work ok on a lower tide? I was curious about that. Also, is the deer/pig hunt in the reserve over now, or will it be over this weekend and into next week so that the reserve is open again? Thanks in advance. To you all heading out this weekend, good luck and hope you get into them. Sounds like a lot of fun.

Dennis (dman)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> Al let us know what time you plan on being in the parking lot. I have a friend coming out so him and I will be walking it.
> 
> What bait should I bring? Some bloodworms and squid for bait fish? Ill bring my cast net too and practice with that haha.



As soon as the gate opens. BW are fine for the spot.. its ur arms, legs and back that will be sore not mine



> Leaving at day break *( 630am )* and coming back around 4pm. Fresh cob mullet and spot are welcome to join.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dman said:


> Hi guys, new member here. A wealth of information is on this site. I'm going to be in the area soon and might make it a point to fish a little bit. Anyway, I was wondering, you guys that ride bikes down the beach, do you need special ties for that? Do mountain bike tires work ok on a lower tide? I was curious about that. Also, is the deer/pig hunt in the reserve over now, or will it be over this weekend and into next week so that the reserve is open again? Thanks in advance. To you all heading out this weekend, good luck and hope you get into them. Sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> Dennis (dman)



take the trail or ride on the hard pack along the shore. I posted the tides on page 1 of this thread. Low is at 7:30 AM.


----------



## dman (Oct 8, 2009)

I did see that the tides looked very favorible being an early low. Fish the rise and most of the fall. Also see NE to E in the forecast, might have a good shot at a fish. I've never been there but thought it sounded interesting. I thought riding/walking the beach would be a good idea to scout some good holes, cuts or whatever. Thanks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

basstardo said:


> when I'm ancient as well..


Keep up them kind of comments and ya might not make it to old 

Dang, snoty kids nowdays, no respect


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Ill leave my house between 530 and 6am Al. PM me your number again and Ill call you when I get there. What time do the gates open?


----------



## ramp38 (Dec 16, 2002)

Good luck to you guys tomorrow. Hope everybody gets BOWED up with a 50" fish.

Let us know how you did.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow guys, sounds like y'all are fixn to have some fun. Good luck.

-Alex


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ramp38 said:


> Good luck to you guys tomorrow. Hope everybody gets BOWED up with a 50" fish.
> 
> Let us know how you did.


Winds are wrong for tomorrow. This trip is for Sunday. Sorry for any confusion. Ho'n tomorrow fer schoolies


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Winds are wrong for tomorrow. This trip is for Sunday. Sorry for any confusion. Ho'n tomorrow fer schoolies


I'm camping tomorrow night. Winds are supposed to switch over to NNE tomorrow evening. Going to head down tomorrow around 3:30-4:00 I reckon.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn I thought this was for tomorrow haha.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Terry.. shoot me a text. Guess we will cross paths on Sunday morning? If a little Filipino guy is ruffling through your cooler at 0'dark:30, I am looking for a spot head


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGG LOL now what do I tell the ol'lady 
mmmm maybe take her close fishing today and go with you guys sun 



jerry

Jason I'll try and call you in the morning

Al I'm thinking I well need that bike


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright Al, here is what I was thinking of bringing. My pier cart with cooler and ice with drinks and bait, tackle box, bucket for bait, 2 heavers and 3 lighter poles. I will be coming with atleast one other person. 

Anything I should or should not bring?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jason how did you do today looking forward to BB see you at 630 at the gate


jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I may be a little later Jerry. Gotta stop at the tackle shop and get some heavier sinkers but I will be there. Count on it haha

One croaker today man that was it. Once we started getting sandblasted when the wind picked up. We packed it in and got out of there.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

jasonr said:


> I may be a little later Jerry. Gotta stop at the tackle shop and get some heavier sinkers but I will be there. Count on it haha
> 
> One croaker today man that was it. Once we started getting sandblasted when the wind picked up. We packed it in and got out of there.


cool i'll be waiting fir ya going by ocean east 2 around 5 , so I'll call ya in the morning. Going to try and pick up some bunker/mullet


jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well damn. Pick me up some 8oz sinkers and Ill bring out some gatorade for you


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

what type do you want flat/round/primiads


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I was thinking about the one that are half primids /stright


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You ladies better had ur make up on and noses powdered. I'm heading out the door. Looks like a 7-8 oz day.. Brrrr.. its a little chilly


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Al where you guys at ( Jason's probly still walking back) got home around 3:40 cleaned fish and now going for a shower I'll post a thread on what happened 


jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

AWESOME DAY! Al said it was looking like a good day and in my eyes he was right.

Landed my first two puppy drum EVER along with a friend of mine who joined us. 


My buddy Jesse landed a pup on his bait rod on cut squid then Al gets a nice one. I wait inbetween them with no action on my line. 2 minutes later Jesse, to my right lands another one on my other heaver Al helped him set up.

Me, still nothing. About an hour later, I land my first one!

Al landed 2, one of which was over slot so back he went. Right after I landed my first one, I got bait back out in the water and my slicker started screaming. I cranked down on the drag just as Al was coming to help. Ive never had to fight a fish this big so I needed all the help I could get. Al told me to crank down the drag a little more so I did. Prob a little too much because my main line snapped  

Once again, thank you Al for all the help today. It was great finally getting to fish with you.

Id honestly like to thank all of you guys on here who have put up with my dumb a$$ trying to learn as much as I can about this sport/hobby/addiction


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Not a total lost. Pups were put on the beach and no one left with a skunk. My goal wasn't met.. ohh well. Glad yall had fun. 

Wasn't there a 3rd person in yall's group? He ain't get eaten by the FC mile monster?


Gonna try at em again next week.... winds are in our favor.. High to low tide is part of the puzzle.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd really like to make my way out there sometime, I just need to get a bike rack for my car and fit some kind of bin or milk crate to the back of my bike. For those of you that had keeper pups, how did you store them? I don't see myself lugging a cooler out there.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I would really like to get out there with you guys sometime. When is the next time you are heading out? And would another tag along be welcome with you guys? I have never been out in the back bay area past the pier and have no idea where anything is back there. Are you fishing the bay side or the ocean side?


Jason, seems like you have come quite a long way since buying those pier rods from me, what was that six months ago?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

One thing about Jesse and Jason, they are committed. Not most folks hauling a pier cart full of tackle would want to hump 3.5 miles back and forth for a 'chance' at fish.

Best comment of the day," Could have you have found a closer spot to fish". 

Jason,

I'll send you all my pics for you to post a report. Congrats on popping your puppy cherry. Its like crack once you hook up and land the Big Jaun.

BTW.. J and J, I want my 7oz back. Either get up up with Shooter or Catman32 for some 7's or see Anthony at Princess Anne Dist. Ohhh, you gett KUDOs fer the real blood worms. That deffinietly saved the day. 

When I say its a 7-8 oz day, don't rely on your wing man in bringing the sinkers. BYOS



> I'd really like to make my way out there sometime, I just need to get a bike rack for my car and fit some kind of bin or milk crate to the back of my bike. For those of you that had keeper pups, how did you store them? I don't see myself lugging a cooler out there.





> I would really like to get out there with you guys sometime. When is the next time you are heading out? And would another tag along be welcome with you guys? I have never been out in the back bay area past the pier and have no idea where anything is back there.


Depending on which way the winds blow, next weekend is the time I plan on heading out. THIS WALK/BIKE HIKE IS LONG. Add food/snacks to the list above. There is water available but its at the FC camp site, over the ORV dune.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I will bike it, I think I have everything figured out as to how to carry my gear. I don't mind the trek if the destination is worth it. Plus I have in the past been a very avid mountain biker, after moving to Norfolk it got very difficult. If I can combine two of my passions, and get back on the bike to do my fishing that would be awesome for me.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I got you Al. Ill be getting you some sinkers. I never did find that 7oz but Ill be getting some for myself tomorrow so i will be sure to pick you us some more also and a few 8's. 

I wont be able to make it out next weekend and that doesnt make me very happy. The woman will not want to spend our anniversary fishing haha.

You can email the pics if you want too, [email protected]


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice going on your first puppy drum Jason! Sounds like you guys had a blast.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

We did man but I cant really walk to well today. Im very sore all over haha. It was worth it though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> I wont be able to make it out next weekend and that doesnt make me very happy. The woman will not want to spend our anniversary fishing haha.


Take her camping..... LOL

BTW, I believe in paying it forward and getting folks more interested in this sport / hobby. The walk is a little extreme but very satisfying when you take someone new and they catch something they have never caught before. I don't mind showing newbies the ropes for the first time, but make sure to "pay it forward", and use what you were shown for future trips.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh I agree. Im no expert but I did learn alot yesterday


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> Take her camping..... LOL
> 
> BTW, I believe in paying it forward and getting folks more interested in this sport / hobby. The walk is a little extreme but very satisfying when you take someone new and they catch something they have never caught before. I don't mind showing newbies the ropes for the first time, but make sure to "pay it forward", and use what you were shown for future trips.


I'm going to get out there next Sunday Al. Let me know if you're going. Probably going to leave the pier cart at home, and bike it on the hard pack. Let me know if we can meet up.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Wasn't there a 3rd person in yall's group? He ain't get eaten by the FC mile monster?

Hey Al, yeah there was a 3rd guy and I was doing good till the front wheels axle of my cart broke off and I had to turn back but I will say that next time I'll be biking it 


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

going out to wallyworld to get pis devopeled


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

really wishing I didn't sleep in.....and I slept in for no reason. Went to bed early and everything. 


Oh well...I'll be doin some fishin this weekend down in FL.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

You would have had a blast Jimmie.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jasonr said:


> You would have had a blast Jimmie.


was it still fun on the walk back?

If I only had a pic on yalls faces when yall were at the car on the return trip. Jesse look like a malnurished child and you had the look of being "whooped"... LOL


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I wanna get whooped by a beach. Anyone want to go out on Wednesday morning? If anyone wants to share some coords with me, I am sure I could find my way out there by myself. Just want to make sure I can find the right path to pedal on.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I was worth it to me Al haha. 

Paul, I do think have come a long way in just a few months man. Im hooked and just want to get better and more knowledgeable man.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey Jason I cant get my pics to post uuuunnngggghhhh


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Hey Jason I cant get my pics to post uuuunnngggghhhh


Email em to me [email protected]


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ok thank bro I sent them to you ck email got to go in to work now thanks again

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Where are our pics Al? I wanna see your big one of the day again man.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mmmmm Al's holding out on the pics....... sounds fishy


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Yes on taking the beach back. With the tailwind, I was able to coast, which was nice.
> I am going to hit that hole at sometime in the near future...Two sandbars ending at a deep hole with sloughs dumping into that hole, how could fish not be there...:fishing:


that spot sounds familiar did it have a light colored log up by the dunes 
and the hard pack sloped up


jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

O Shin Rin said:


> that spot sounds familiar did it have a light colored log up by the dunes
> and the hard pack sloped up
> 
> 
> jerry


Nope.. the spot was about a little South of us and North of you. There were tons of carved up holes South of the last walk over.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Next time I'm biking it Al count on it LOL


jerry


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Now if all of you lot would have just read and paid attention to the skinny I posted, you all would of done that in the first place
Glad you's had a good time.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

LOL yeah I know thought I had a bike coming from AL but he gave it to Shunk which is cool. and I thoght I read that you where camping out there that weekend Terry, would have been good to meet you to .


jerry


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Back at it again. May hike this time



> Sa 17 Low 1:02 AM -0.1 7:13 AM Rise 6:33 AM 2
> 17 High 7:19 AM 5.1 6:24 PM Set 5:46 PM
> 17 Low 1:45 PM 0.0
> 17 High 7:36 PM 4.2





> 13 mph North / 30% CHANCE OF RAIN


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nah, I messed around called too late to get a campsite. Ended up going to Carova instead which was a waste of fuel. If I wanted to catch skates I could have gone to Cape Henry.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Yepper, new moon tides.
Charlotte is leaning towards letting me go on Friday AL. Better a happy Father with fish in the fridge than a grumbling, jonesing, computer checking, fish watching, bad attitude having Father at home
Plus she then gets to do whatever she wants
I still have half a dozen bite size IF spot in the freezer...
Someone needs to hit a pier and fill us up wih more spot. Al? Terry?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Yepper, new moon tides.
> Charlotte is leaning towards letting me go on Friday AL. Better a happy Father with fish in the fridge than a grumbling, jonesing, computer checking, fish watching, bad attitude having Father at home
> Plus she then gets to do whatever she wants
> I still have half a dozen bite size IF spot in the freezer...
> Someone needs to hit a pier and fill us up wih more spot. Al? Terry?


Been cast netting 'em at Messick Point. Got 18 the other day for Carova, but I should have saved 'em for spots north of there. Gonna get more this week though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll buy some bait from ya Terry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

for 3 easy payments of $29.95 but wait theres more lol


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*pics what pics*

Hey Jason still waiting on the pics man wher da fish mon 




jerry



ps you going out sun ?


----------



## Joe Phelan (Oct 8, 2005)

*weekend feedback*

Did anyone catch drum from the surf this weekend or was the wind and weather just too much. Any details that would be helpful?

The weather is clearning and I hope to fish either tomorrow or Tuesday...or both.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thought I posted these.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

AL_N_VB said:


> thought I posted these.


Pretty work Jason!


----------



## nomtog (Dec 10, 2007)

My son and I went out today to BB. Surf was rough to put it mildly. No takes. Stopped off at Sandbridge, just north of the pier had one hook-up and a break-off at the same time. Went home stripped off the line on that rod and put on new line. Then started drinking.:beer:


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Better late then never Al..... great pups Jason. Next time I'll be able to make it all the way next time 



jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Al. Cant wait to do it again! I dont think they will be around much longer though.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I hoping next weekend will be better.....Sat or Sun I'm up for both

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

No can do sunday. Getting a tattoo finished up but saturday may work.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

sweet ,still waiting on getting my first one


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

haha got my first one at 14 or 15 and havent looked back! Now I have lost count. Pretty soon it will just be one big one.


----------

